# New rbp?



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

ok my question is should i get 2 probly about 6''/7'' rbp from a friend he says that he will giv em to me for 80$$ for both.

GOOD NEWS!!!: they are a breading pair and have alrdy laid eggs a few times in his tank.

BAD NEWS!!!: the tank they will be goin in is a 75g with my other 2 rbps that are arround like 4-4.5''?

good idea or bad idea?

heres some pics of my tank and p's and of his p's.
















my set up. they will all b in there. 75g








these r the ones i'm getting thats a pic of when they wer having sexy time in his tank.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking reds that you will be picking up. That is a HUGE size difference between 4"/4.5" and 6"/7"; plus, with breeding reds they become very territorial so you might run into a spacing issue between the four.

I will bounce this thread over to the breeding forum, and members there with more "breeding experience" will be able to help more with their breeding behaviors, and if this is possible with a breeding pair.



















Ops, the move did not work the first time around.


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Good looking reds that you will be picking up. That is a HUGE size difference between 4"/4.5" and 6"/7"; plus, with breeding reds they become very territorial so you might run into a spacing issue between the four.
> 
> I will bounce this thread over to the breeding forum, and members there with more "breeding experience" will be able to help more with their breeding behaviors, and if this is possible with a breeding pair.
> 
> ...


 there not breeding right now so as of now they would problably be ok i'll probly throw in some neons too to take some agression out and lower the temp and rearange it.

does anybody think this would work?


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

probly shouldn't have moved it but w/e not as much ppl here and the pic was the only one i had and it jst happened to be when they wer breeding.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

it wouldnt hurt having a divider in there for a month or two since your reds will hit 6-7 inches in no time, better safe than sorry.


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

odyssey said:


> it wouldnt hurt having a divider in there for a month or two since your reds will hit 6-7 inches in no time, better safe than sorry.


ya that could maby be an option if they start getting territorial i guess.
not a bad i dea.


----------



## Piranhas ROCK!! (May 6, 2007)

Awsome looking reds


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well my take on this issue is that once you transfer these guys it should take a bit for them to get re-established-But once they decide to start again I would have to suggest on moveing the smaller ones out if possible-Otherwise you might have some casualties on hand!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont know if dividing it would be a good idea... when the pair gets used to not having any tank mates, they are probally not gonna adapt well to aqcuring new ones, if your going to add any fish, i would do it in the beginning.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

with the new pair ur getting being breeders they are going to be more agressive. and with the ones u already have being that small you might lose the smaller ones by putting them together. maybe if u have another tank i would put the smaller ones in there and let them get bigger. or if u wanna buy a bigger tank maybe and have lots of hiding places. i hope it works out for ya best of luck
wally


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Those are some beautiful looking reds


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't do it for 2 reasons:

1-They are much larger than your original reds.
2-They are a breeding pair and will be extra territorial when/if they decide to breed again.

I just think it could be a disaster.
~Taylor~


----------

